# Kristallklares Teichwasser



## camperjo (27. Okt. 2009)

Hi Teichfreunde,
seit 2 Jahren existiert unser Gartenteich nun. Größe: ca 5,50 x 4,50 m, 1m tief. Lage: Halbschatten, Mittagssonne. Fischbesatz: 4 Goldorfen, 14 Goldfische und Schubunkis, 2 __ Sonnenbarsche. Bilder hatte ich vorigen Sommer gezeigt.
2 Jahre habe ich um klares wasser gerungen und ...zig Meinungen eingeholt mit diversen "guten" Ratschlägen. In diesem Frühsommer wurde das Wasser wieder grüner, grüner ... kaum noch Fische zu sehen.
Seit Ende August vollzog mein Teich eine sagenhafte Wandlung. Buchstäblich von Tag zu Tag wurde das Wasser klarer. Endlich konnten wir schließlich auch unsere Sonnenbarsche orten ! Heute ist das Teichwasser seit Anfang Oktober tatsächlich kristallklar! Wir können problemlos bis auf den Teichgrund sehen, wo unsere Teichmuscheln ( 6 Stück) sich abgesetzt haben. Die herrlichen Farbzeinungen der Fische sind endlich klar erkennbar. Über meine Eigenbau-Filter kommt klares Wasser in den Bachlauf, ohne Trübstoffe. Im Bachlauf hat sich natürlicher Bewuchs eingestellt. Erstaunt stellt unser Besuch fest, wie klar das Wasser ist und will wissen, wie wir das gemacht haben.
Dazu folgende Hinweise bzw. Erfahrungswerte:
1. Ein neu angelegter Gartenteich benötigt offenbar eine gewisse Zeit, bevor sich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht einstellt. Dazu gehört vor allen Dingen, dass der Bewuchs mit Wasserpflanzen sich erst mal über wenigstens 2 Jahre entwickeln können muß. Über 20 % der Wasserfläche ist in verschiedenen Tiefenzonen nun kräftiger Bewuchs entstanden, der auch gepflegt sein will.
2. Die Filteranlagen werden regelmäßig gewartet.
3. Die Fische werden nicht überfüttert !!
4. Die Wasserwerte werden regelmäßig überprüft und erforderlichenfalls korrigiert.
5. Nach dem alle einschlägigen Mittel gegen Algen versagten, wurde derartige "Chemie" verbannt und ein biologischer Wirkstoff auf Fruchtsäurebasis eingesetzt, der in Koi-Teichen Verwendung findet und völlig unschädlich für alle Teichbwohner sein sollte. Dieser Wikstoff nennt sich "Fadenalgen Stop Speed" und wird von Koi Tec vertrieben. Seit August setze ich genau nach Vorschrift dieses Feingranulat ein und es ist ein totaler Erfolg ! Die Fische sind mobil und quicklebendig, haben gesunde Freßlust. Keinerlei negative Einflüsse sind feststellbar.
Keinesfalls will ich hier Werbung machen, aber es macht einfach Spaß, unseren Teich jetzt wieder anzusehen. Das und unsere Erfahrungen dazu  wollte ich hiermit nur an "Leidensgenossen"  mal weiter gegeben haben. Sicher ist die Summe aller Punkte das eigentliche Wirkungs-Quantum.

Ahoi an alle von Camperjo


----------



## schilfgrün (27. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Hallo Camperjo,

ich gratuliere Dir und freue mich mit Dir über Deinen Erfolg !!! 
Du hast Dir offensichtlich viel Mühe gegeben - das ist ja auch gut so, aber ein persönlicher Tipp von mir - habe etwas mehr Gedult, 2 Jahre sind nicht viel Zeit für einen Teich, um sich zu regulieren. Einige Algen, besonders im Früfjahr sind völlig normal.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## scholzi (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

 Camperjo.....und fast Nachbar (nagut 50 km sinds doch) 
is ja  das du dich jetzt an deinem Teich erfreuen kannst, nur ne kleine Anmerkung noch


camperjo schrieb:


> Seit August setze ich genau nach Vorschrift dieses Feingranulat(Fadenalgen Stop Speed) ein und es ist ein totaler Erfolg


Das mag ja sein aber dieses Mittel kann keine Nährstoffe fressen, vernichten oder binden und somit hast du das eigentliche Problem von Algen nicht beseitigt!(Nährstoffüberschuß)
Dazu kommt, dass Algen auch nur Wasserpflanzen sind und somit schwächt dein Zaubermittel auch Nutzpflanzen und die Spirale fängt an zu drehen!
Geschwächte Pflanzen können im Teich nicht wirklich ihre Arbeit verrichten und du bist immerwieder gezwungen Mittelchen anzuwenden!


camperjo schrieb:


> der in Koi-Teichen Verwendung findet und völlig unschädlich für alle Teichbwohner sein sollte


Im Koiteich ist das was anderes, da gibt es keine oder nur wenige Pflanzen. Dort werden Kot und Pflanzenreste sofort über ein Bodenablauf u Skimmer entfernt
und über einen Vorfilter (Siebfilter Trommler usw) vom Wasserkreislauf getrennt. Noch eine Art Nährstoffe loszuwerden sind Teilwasserwechsel(belastetes Wasser raus und neues rein)
Nur eins kann keine Nährstoffe entfernen.....Fadenalgen Stop Speed 


camperjo schrieb:


> Teichtechnik (Filter, Pumpe)
> Filter MAP 8000 UV-C
> Pumpe: LIBEL Xtra 3900


find ich etwas zu klein geraten, mit Fischbesatz reicht der ja maximal bis 4000 Liter....
Aber ich hab gesehen das du angefangen hast ein Filter zu bauen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17827
was ist daraus geworden? Hast du Bilder vom Teich und Filtereigenbau?


----------



## camperjo (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Hi scholzi,
danke für Deine interessante Antwort.
Im Moment bin ich leider stark mit einer Umbaumaßnahme im Haus belastet. Anfang Dezember bin ich damit fertig, dann werde ich mal detaillierter über meine "Selbstbau-Filter-Anlage" berichten. Nur ganz kurz zur Vorinfo:
Handelsüblicher 3-Kammer-Filter mit UV-Strahler, nachgeschaltet 2 Tonnenfilter mit Einmündung in den Wasserlauf. Anbei vorab 2 Aufnahmen des Teiches vn 2008, als noch alles "grün" war. 
Vielleicht ist mal ein Lokaltermin im Frühjahr einzurichten, wenn Du so in der Nähe wohnst. Meinerseits besteht Interesse an ungezwungenem Erfahrungsaustausch. 
Ahoi aus dem Dreiländereck und LG von Camperjo


----------



## scholzi (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

....
Deinen Teich hast du ja super hinbekommen....
In welches Substrat hast du denn die Pflanzen gesetzt?
Viele machen beim ersten Teichbau noch Fehler, sie lassen zB die gekauften Pflanzen in dem mitgelieferten Substrat, was natür sehr Nährstoffreich ist!
Der Produzent möchte ja schnellstmöglich große Pflanzen und düngt, düngt düngt! Andere meinen es gut und kaufen die teure Teicherde, wo das Problem ähnlich ist!
Warum soll die Pflanze Nährstoffe aus deinem "belastetet" Wasser ziehen, wo sie doch auf einem "Schnitzel" sitzt?
Lehmhaltiger Sand (zB Spielsand) ist da schon viel billiger und bringt fast keine eigenen Nährstoffe mit und durch den Lehm werden Nährstoffe gespeichert und im Substrat verteilt!
Du solltest auch noch Unterwasserpflanzen(__ Papageienfeder, __ Tausendblatt) einsetzen, dass sind die besten Nährstoffverbrauchen!Vielleicht kannst du dann auch deinen UV Vernichter abschalten



camperjo schrieb:


> Anfang Dezember bin ich damit fertig, dann werde ich mal detaillierter über meine "Selbstbau-Filter-Anlage" berichten.


Da bin ich schonmal gespannt...:smoki


camperjo schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist mal ein Lokaltermin im Frühjahr einzurichten, wenn Du so in der Nähe wohnst. Meinerseits besteht Interesse an ungezwungenem Erfahrungsaustausch.


Jo....wenn es die Zeit mal zulässt bin ich dabei....


----------



## Redlisch (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Hallo,

ich möchte dir ja nicht die Illusion nehmen, aber im Moment haben sogar meine Bekannten hier in der Gegend klares Wasser, welche sonst immer nur eine grüne/braune Brühe haben und das mit einem unterdimensionierten Baumarktfilter.

Dies scheint eher an den kalten Temperaturen und der mangelnden Sonneneinstrahlung zu liegen ....

Also warte lieber bis mitte des nächsten Frühjahres um die sicher zu sein.

Axel


----------



## schilfgrün (30. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Hallo Axel,

recht hschte, einfach mall abwatten - gemäß dem Moddo -

Der Kopf tut weh, die Füße stinken,
höchste Zeit ein Bier zu trinken...

Gluck auf - Ingo :smoki


----------



## hotte2 (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Hi Camperjo,

zunächst ist es ja nichts Unnatürliches, dass ein Teich nicht ganz klar ist. 

Pefektionisten wollen bekanntich immer mehr. Dazu bedarf es entweder einer sehr aufwändigen Bio- oder Filteranlage oder eines -wie beschrieben- kleinen Mittelchens. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass sich die Hersteller hieran eine "goldene __ Nase" verdienen. Fadenalgen sind nunmal ständiger Bewohner eines Biotops und insoweit sind sie auch immer wieder mit dem Mittelchen zu bekämpfen. Eine unendliche Geschichte. Wenn man bereit ist, die Fadenalgen zu tolerieren und gelegentlich mit dem Kescher herauszunehmen, dann erhält man ebenfalls kristallklares Wasser. Hilfreich dabei ist auch eine gelegentliche Behandlung mit Kaliumpermanganat. Kostet ein Bruchteil - und ist ebenfalls ein gutes Algizid. Dabei werden die Fische noch einmal gründlich desinfiziert - was will man mehr!

Gruß
Hotte2


----------



## Eugen (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Hallo Hotte

sorry,aber deinen Beitrag kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. 

1. Braucht man für "kristallklares" Wasser keine sehr aufwändige Bio- oder Filteranlage.  Eine gute Bepflanzung mit UW-Pflanzen tuts auch. 
2. Fadenalgen sind mitnichten "ständige" Bewohner eines Biotops. 
3. Fadenalgen und kristallklares Wasser schließen sich nicht aus.
und
4. seit wann ist Kaliumpermanganat ein Algizid ? Ausserdem wirst du heutzutage wohl kaum in der nötigen Menge KMnO4 zu einem "Bruchteil" (von Algenvernichtern) beziehen können.
Dass man hier "nebenbei" auch noch seine Fische "gründlich desinfiziert" halte ich auch für sehr fragwürdig. 
5. Das aus dem KMno4 entstehende MnO2 wird dir dein "kristallklares" Wasser nebenbei auch noch schön braun einfärben.


----------



## hotte2 (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Guten Tag Eugen,

es ist ein Irrglaube, zu meinen, dass Kaliumpermanganat kein Algizid wäre. Wegen seiner hohen Oxidationsfähigkeit zersetzt es Algen mit teuflischer Geschwindigkeit.

Hier nur ein paat Fachdaten (schau mal auch unter Wikepedia):



> Kaliumpermanganat bildet dunkle rot-violett glänzende Kristalle, die mäßig in Wasser löslich sind und schon in geringer Konzentration eine intensiv violette Lösung ergeben. Beim Erhitzen schmelzen die Kristalle nicht, sondern zerfallen ab ca. 240°C mit deutlichem Knistern unter Sauerstoffabgabe. Kristallines Kaliumpermanganat ist bei Raumtemperatur stabil, seine wässrigen Lösungen zersetzen sich aber mit der Zeit.
> ...
> Kaliumpermanganat zersetzt sich ab 240 °Wegen der stark oxidierenden Wirkung wird Kaliumpermanganat unter anderem als Desinfektionsmittel, Deodorant und Algizid verwendet.



(Quelle: Wikipedia)

Richtig ist ferner, dass man KPM sehr gut als Desinfektor für Fische verwenden kann, immer vorausgesetzt, man hält sich an der vorgegebenen Dosis. Fische werden von lästigen __ Parasiten befreit und auch die Kiemen werden geschützt bzw. können damit sehr gut gegen Nekrose behandelt werden.

Und noch eins: Eine gute Bepflanzung hilft nur ganz bedingt gegen trübes Wasser, inbesondere mit einen (Über)Besatz mit grossen Kois - ausser, der Teich ist riesig!

Gruß
Hotte2


----------



## Eugen (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Hallo Hotte

also,mir zu erklären was Kaliumpermangant ist, heißt "Eulen nach Athen tragen"  
Daß KMnO4 ein Desinfektionsmittel ist,ist mir auch klar.
Nur dass man seine Fische "nur mal so nebenbei" damit behandelt,halte ich halt nicht für so angebracht. 

Ausserdem hast du was von einem Biotop geschrieben,welches klares Wasser haben soll.
Von überbesetzten Koi-Teichen war keine Rede. 

BTW. wenn man zitiert,sollte man das Zitat auch kennzeichnen.

Edith sagt mir grad noch,dass ich dir die "Wiki" Definition zu "Algizid" mit auf dem Weg geben soll :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algizid


----------



## hotte2 (23. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Hallo Eugen,

nicht für ungut, bei Deiner Haltung ist mir schon alles klar.

Gruß
Hotte2


----------



## SharamNat (23. Nov. 2009)

*Fadenalgenmittel mit Fruchtsäuren*

Hallo,

du hättest im Koiforum was weiter lesen sollen.

Wirkstoff in diesen Mitteln auf Fruchtsäurebasis (meist Zitronensäure)  ist NICHT die Säure, sondern eine Bombe von Phosphat. Daran überfressen sich die Algen. Allerdings, falls du Phosphat messen kannst, wirst du eine 10 fach höhere Konzentration als normal feststellen.

Um das wieder hinzukriegen, müsste man 90% Wasserwechsel auf einmal machen.

Da Phosphat neben Nitrat ein guter Algendünger ist, wird die Sache früher oder später nach hinten losgehen.

Dann heisst es, erneut die Phosphatbombe....

Hauptsache, die Kasse klingelt.

Gruss

Rolf


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

hallo

@ hotte
in diesem jahr hatte ich erstmals seit teichumbau und filterbau stark trübes wasser.im frühjahr durch gleichzeitigen pollenflug vieler gewächse, dann wieder bei der  getreideernte.
die wasserwerte waren indessen immer gut.
gemacht habe ich 3 teilwasserwechsel ohne großes ergebnis und habs dann dabei belassen.
seit etlichen wochen hat sich das problem von ganz alleine  aufgeglöst:
     

auf bild 1 kannst du in 2 m tiefe den bodenablauf erkennen.bild 2 ist ein blick ins biotop , wo man ebenfalls auf den grund sehen kann in 1,2 m tiefe.
trotzdem bilden sich immer wieder fadenalgen, nicht viel aber sie sind da.besonders im biotop an den pflanzen und am kleinen wasserfall.begünstigt auch durch blatteintrag derzeit.
so what?
ich dreh sie raus und gut ist.
nachdem ich beim alten teich schon den fehler gemacht habe mit allen erdenklichen mittelchen dem entgegen zu wirken lasse ich seit umbau und den informationen hier im forum die finger davon.

sicher ist es herrlich  wenn das wasser kristallklar ist, aber mir kommts nur noch auf die wasserqualität an und erst in zweiter linie , wie tief ich in den teich sehen kann.

 gruß ulla


----------



## camperjo (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*



hotte2 schrieb:


> Hi Camperjo,
> 
> zunächst ist es ja nichts Unnatürliches, dass ein Teich nicht ganz klar ist.
> 
> ...


Hallo Hotte2,
also das finde ich schon interessant. Kaliumpermanganat ins Teichwasser, in welcher Konzentration denn ?
Wenn ich daran denke, dass vor 40-50 Jahren damit hautschonend Babys gebadet wurden, also KPM ins Badewasser kam, was ja immer eine violette Färbung annahm, warum nicht auch im Fischteich. Aber was ist mit der Wasserfärbung bei entsprechender Konzentration ??
Wäre wirklich interessant, deine Erfahrungen genauer zu kennen.
Gruß Camperjo


----------



## reff (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*



> Aber was ist mit der Wasserfärbung bei entsprechender Konzentration ??



Die Färbung sollte sich bei laufenden Filter nach 2-3 Tagen erledigt haben.


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

ich kenne kaliumpermanganat noch aus der krankenpflege. desinfizierend und haut gerbend habe ich mal gelernt. bakteriell infizierte stellen wurden damit behandelt in form von teilbädern.
würde mich mal interessieren wie sich das dann auf die filterbakterien auswirkt..
da ja eine entsprechend große menge eingebracht werden muß ins teichwasser ,um einen erfolg zu gewährleisten für die fische, wird ja zwangsläufig auch jedes filtermedium dann komplett desinfiziert ...


gruß ulla

ich habe hier einen thread aus diesem forum  von 2005 gefunden, der das thema auch behandelt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1616

besonders interessant erscheint mir folgendes:
Sicherheitshinweise 
Gefahrstoffkennzeichnung aus RL 67/548/EWG, Anh. I [2]    
Brand-
fördernd Gesundheits-
schädlich Umwelt-
gefährlich (O) (Xn) (N) 


Bitte beachten Sie die eingeschränkte Gültigkeit der Gefahrstoffkennzeichnung bei Arzneimitteln 

auszug aus: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaliumpermanganat


----------



## hotte2 (26. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Hallo Ulla, hallo Camperjo,

natürlich kann man -wenn man will- alles in Grund und Boden verdammen (schreiben); Gründe gibt es bestimmt zuhauf. Mir kommt es jedoch darauf an, meine langjährigen Erfahrungen mitzuteilen. 

Nun kurz ein Wort zur Behandlung mit KPM. Dieses Mittel ist sein Geld wert. Es muss allerdings in möglichst genauer Dosis angewendet werden ( 2 g pro Kubikmeter). Das KPM wird mittels einer Giesskanne über den Teich verteilt, der sich sofort tiefrot färbt. Allerdings endet das Schauspiel so nach und nach in ca. 2 bis 3 Stunden - dann ist der Teich wieder klar. Neben der Desinfektion der Fische werden die Schwebealgen durch den sofort einzusetzenden Oxidationsprozess in Braunstein umgewandelt. Den Bakkies dürfte nach meiner Kenntnis nichts passieren, da sie hiergegen resistent sind. Vorsichtshalber schalte ich den Filter für die Zeit des Prozesses jedoch komplett ab und pumpe nur Sauerstoff in den Teich hinein. Dadurch wird der Vorgang noch beschleunigt und die Fische haben keinen Sauerstoffverlust zu erleiden. Erwähnerswert ist ferner, dass das KPM auch die Pflanzen von Prasiten befreit, die, wie wir wissen, sich von dort gerne auf die Fische verteilen. 

Die genaue Menge kann man sich bei der ansässigen Apotheke genau abwiegen lassen. 

Darüber hinaus kann man zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität Salz in unjodierter Form in den Teich einbringen. Es erhöht den Sauerstoffgehalt, hält unliebsame __ Parasiten und Bakterien ab und verursacht keine grossen Kosten. 

Schönen Abend noch wünsche ich Euch!!

hotte 2


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

hallo hotte



> natürlich kann man -wenn man will- alles in Grund und Boden verdammen (schreiben



oder man kann über etwas diskutieren, denn dafür ist ein forum da.
und es muß nicht jeder deiner meinung sein, oder?
ich lese, daß du fruchtsäuremittel in den teich gibst, kaliumpermanganat..

jeder kann das für sich halten wie er mag.
ich kann  meinerseits zu einer ständigen desinfektion von teich und fischen nur meine meinung sagen:
ein teich ist kein labor, in dem es steril sein kann.
ein gesunder fisch sollte mit den üblichen __ parasiten, die in einem teich immer wieder vorkommen, zurechtkommen.
genauso , wie man ein kind nicht in isolation hält, um es von allen keimen fernzuhalten, was katastrophale folgen haben kann.
einzelne fische im krankheitsfall zu behandeln ist eine ganz andere sache.

wie gesagt: dies stellt nur meine meinung dar und und teilweise ebenfalls erfahrungen, die keine guten waren!
aus dem alter, mal dies mal jenes in den teich zu kippen bin ich , dank forum, inzwischen heraus.

Dir auch einen schönen Abend !
Ulla


----------



## schilfgrün (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

*Ich traue mich fast nicht, auf dieses Thema zu antworten*, vielleicht verurteilt Ihr mich auch nach diesem Beitrag, jedenfalls bin ich immer wieder erstaunt über Eucher Wissen der Wasserqualität in Teichen !!!
Aber jeder Teich ist anders angelegt und benötigt offensichtlich unterschiedliche Behandlungen zur Klärung des Wassers.
Was in einige Teiche hineingegossen wird finde ich schon erstaunlich.
Koi-Teiche sind ja ein anderes Thema, bei so hochwertigen Fischen gelten andere Regeln, aber der Wunsch Vieler ist doch, daß der Teich möglichst naturnah wirkt und dazu wird meiner Erfahrung nach keine Chemikalie benötigt !!!

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## wp-3d (28. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*



schilfgrün schrieb:


> *
> aber der Wunsch Vieler ist doch, daß der Teich möglichst naturnah wirkt und dazu wird meiner Erfahrung nach keine Chemikalie benötigt !!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki*


*

Hi Ingo, hi Ulla 

sollte ein Teich noch kleine Problemchen haben, 
so ist er der Natur noch nicht nah.

Auch ich mit langjähriger Erfahrung kann wohl zu Recht behaupten, es geht ohne Chemie, Medikamente und UVC im Teich.

Selbst im neuen Teich war bis auf eine kurze Algenblüte am Anfang, 
das Wasser Glasklar (hellgrünes Glas) Sichttiefe 1,8 mtr, in letzter Zeit ist er Kristallklar.

Warum schreibe ich jetzt Glasklar und Kristallklar?
Dieses scheinen viele zu verwechseln wenn ich deren Teichbilder sehe.*


----------



## Annett (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Hallo Hotte2.





hotte2 schrieb:


> Die genaue Menge kann man sich bei der ansässigen Apotheke genau abwiegen lassen.


Dies war bis vor wenigen Jahren der Fall. Heute muss man den Apotheker schon ziemlich gut kennen und selbst dann wird man Mühe haben KPM noch in fester Form von ihm/ihr zu bekommen.
Es ist vom Gesetzgeber her mit Auflagen (Datenerfassung) für den Apotheker verbunden, sodass diese zumeist KPM-Lösungen verkaufen, welche umgerechnet auf die reine Wirkstoffmenge um einiges teurer sind... vermutlich läßt sich daran auch etwas mehr verdienen. :smoki

So ist ein kostengünstiges Mittel, bis auf Restmengen in privater Hand, fast vom Markt verschwunden. Ich habe damit allerdings nur Pflanzen desinfiziert...


----------



## hotte2 (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

Hallo Anett, 

das ist bei unserer Apotheke gar kein Problem. Allerdings muss man sich registrieren lassen und die Auslieferung quittieren. Dies deshalb, weil man mit dem Zeugs auch Bomben bauen kann. 

M. W. geht dies ebenfalls mit Kunstdünger und Reiniger, mal sehen, wann wir denn beim Aldi & Co. unterschreiben dürfen. 

Schönen Restsonntag wünsche ich Euch
hotte2


----------



## schilfgrün (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Kristallklares Teichwasser*

das zu dem Thema - klares Wasser, *natürliche Wasserqualität* und naturnaher Teich.

Vielleicht bin ich zu unerfahren, dann klärt mich bitte auf !!! 
Es gibt offensichtlich wundersame Mittel, die ich nicht kenne - und auch möglichst nicht benutzen würde !
Ich hatte immer den Eindruck, daß es darum geht, mit möglichst wenigen,natürlichen Mitteln, möglichst viel Ergebnisse zu erziehlen.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------

